# Gap between roof and wall in attic (birds getting in)



## tibberous (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello,

I am remodeling my attic. Currently there is a gap where the roof meets the wall. The roof hangs over the gap to keep the rain out, but birds and bees are coming up through the gap. I was thinking of either putting a screen over the gap or just sealing in, but was wondering if it served a purpose (ventilation maybe?) 

Would sealing it hurt anything?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

no uncovered gap should exist. Normally there will be a vent grille in this area to provide venting to the roof sheathing. Need vents on the ridge area also.


----------

